

Too long? Read anyway. (2013) - cobralibre
http://blog.lmorchard.com/2013/02/25/too-long-read-anyway/

======
tonecluster
Thank you. If there are two things to be expunged from conversations within
our profession, they are "FAIL!" and "tl;dr".

